# كيفية إنشاء مشروع مزرعة (زراعية او حيوانية) ... ؟



## AmirEdoir (25 سبتمبر 2006)

أعزائي المهندسين,
انا مهندس حديث التخرج, و كان عندي حلم نفسي انفذه.

كان نفسي اعمل مزرعه (زراعية او حيوانيه), و كنت عايز أدرس الموضوع, فهل من خطوات اساسيه لدراسة هذا الموضوع.
أو هل فيه كتاب معين مدروس فيه مشروع المزرعه (زراعية أو حيوانيه) أقدر افهم منه ابعاد المشروع كلها.
او هل فيه بحث عن كيفية تنفيذ إحدي المشروعين أقدر اتطلع عليه... ؟؟؟

يا ريت لو حد يقدر يساعدني في الموضوع ده او يوصلني لبحث او كتاب او مقال فيه.

و لكم جزيل الشكر...


----------



## samymasry (27 سبتمبر 2006)

ارجع لموقع كنانه اونلاين ستجد العديد من دراسة الجدوي للمشاريع ..... وبالتوفيق


----------



## Ali Ahmad (11 يوليو 2009)

هل من الممكن الحصول على معلومات عن مشروع تخرج (مركز تدريب زراعي) وشكراً


----------



## attia3322 (24 أكتوبر 2009)

ادخل علي موقع الصندوق الأجتماعي للتنميه ستجد مئات المشروعات في انتظارك
محمد عطيه
ٍsfd


----------

